# Lost Werner Paddle in Toothache



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Wife lost her Werner bent shaft paddle in below Toothache rapid on Roaring Fork. Name and number is on it and of course there is a beer reward. Hoping for good river karma! Thx.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

*Paddle Found!*

Just wanted to thank Trevor for finding the lost paddle and calling to p/u! What kind of beer do ya' like!? Good, to see the river karma is still out there!


----------

